# TRAIL CAMERA FOUND



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone on this site lost or knows of anyone who may have lost a trail camera the week prior to the archery hunt. I found the camera while hiking out from one of my stands the weekend prior to the hunt. I'm not sure if this fell out of someone's pack or not. When I got home I loaded the SD card in my computor and there is a picture of the gentleman among the pictures. looks like the camera was still on as it shows over 300 pictures of the sky with some weeds above. I had it in camp hoping the gentleman would return to this area asking about it during our bow hunt there and passed the word around to another camp that was there but no one inquired about it. I would like to see it get back to the rightfull owner. I tried to up load the owners picture but the file is too large and I don't know how to make it smaller, kinda illiterate in this area. I was actually able to download the picture on the Big Fish Tackle site under the hunting and shooting section for Utah titled Trail Camera.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good on ya dude. The world needs more guys like you walking around. That's why I always put my name and number on stuff like that. If I do lose it and it falls into the right hands, I know I'll get it back. If it gets stolen, it makes no difference, but hey, if they want it, they're gonna get it with or without your name on it...


----------



## Bigbucks23 (Aug 24, 2009)

Was the camera found on the Boulder unit? If so I lost mine there and will gladly give specifics of where if needed. It is a cuddeback expert.
Kory


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had one stolen on the Central Mountain Manti unit within the past few weeks, contact me if that is where you found it.


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss' but it wasn't in either of those areas. I have posted a picture of the guy on the Big Fish Tackle site in the hunting section for Utah titled TRAIL CAMERA, it is a picture close up of him or a buddy from the mouth up, kinda reminds you of MR. Wilson looking over the fence.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Good on ya dude. The world needs more guys like you walking around. That's why I always put my name and number on stuff like that. If I do lose it and it falls into the right hands, I know I'll get it back. If it gets stolen, it makes no difference, but hey, if they want it, they're gonna get it with or without your name on it...


A very large *AMEN!!*, T.O. Bob


----------



## digger (Aug 25, 2009)

Hope you find the owner of the trail camera, I always leave a note on mine that says (PLEASE DONT STEAL THIS TRAIL CAMERA I WOULD NOT STEAL YOURS!!!) Thanks!!


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

No response on several sites, hopefully someone will recognize the guys face in the photo on the BFT site.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Since this is more of a hunting site maybe you should post his picture here? :?: _(O)_ Good on you though for trying to locate the guy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Since this is more of a hunting site maybe you should post his picture here? :?: _(O)_ Good on you though for trying to locate the guy.


+1; I can't find it anywhere on that site and does not have a non fish section.


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is the link.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Utah ... _collapsed


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

****, that was big, here, this should be better.









There you go.


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Go to the Bigfishtackle.com site, select Utah from the States Menu, once you pull that up drop down to the hunting section and it is titled TRAIL CAMERA. Hope that helps.


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks, I tried to post it here but it was too big so I'm glad you knew how to do it. Maybe somebody will recognize the guy.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It must be a wide angle lens on that camera because it was able to capture that big 'ol nose of his.


----------

